# To DIE for last minute Christmas or Holiday Cookies YUMO



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

So we definitely need a recipe section here lol

I saw these cookies on believe it or not the TODAY show a few days ago.
Al Roker was asking everyone to taste them .. because they were so delish.
It was said they would post recipe on their site. ..

Not going to wade through pages of a TV site I just googled for them LOL.

And found a few but tried this one ... and OMGosh they are amazing, EASY and good for a last minute treat.

Please let me know if you try and love them as hubby and I did.

Enjoy!

Camilla

RECIPE

PRALINE BARS MADE WITH GRAHAM CRACKERS

Praline bars made with brown sugar, graham crackers, 
and butter and pecans.

Cook Time: 10 minutes

Total Time: 10 minutes

Ingredients:
24 graham cracker squares 
1/2 cup light brown sugar, packed
1/2 cup butter or margarine 
 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 cup pecans, chopped ( I DOUBLED THE CHOPPED NUTS) and was a great decision.

Preparation:

Heat oven to 350°. Arrange graham crackers in single 
layer in ungreased 15x10x1-inch jelly roll pan. Heat 
brown sugar and margarine to boiling; boil and stir for 
1 minute. Remove from heat; stir in vanilla. Pour over 
graham crackers, spreading evenly; sprinkle with 
pecans. Bake until bubbly, about 8 to 10 minutes. Cool 
slightly and cut into squares.


----------



## sfincher (Apr 13, 2011)

I have made those for a couple of years and everyone loves them. Sheryl


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Sound SO good - going to make some for Christmas.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

They look so yummy


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Will have to try them too.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

I have been making them for years - so easy to make and delicious. Thanks for reminding me about them - will have to turn out a batch this Christmas.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

The recipe is new to me but I will try it. Sounds easy and I always have those ingredients on hand. 

But what I really want to know is the source of the red white and green yarn with sparkly things in it. I got some several years ago and could not find it any more. Inquiries revealed that they did not make it any more. I do not remember what company it was. But I made hats and a poncho and lots of other things with it and would like to make more, but cannot find the yarn. HELP!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I've made a similar candy with saltine crackers, but this sounds even better. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

MissNettie said:


> The recipe is new to me but I will try it. Sounds easy and I always have those ingredients on hand.
> 
> But what I really want to know is the source of the red white and green yarn with sparkly things in it. I got some several years ago and could not find it any more. Inquiries revealed that they did not make it any more. I do not remember what company it was. But I made hats and a poncho and lots of other things with it and would like to make more, but cannot find the yarn. HELP!


Red Heart and Bernat both have 'holiday' yarns. I find it at Joann's


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I made these cookies years ago and they were so easy to make I did not keep recipe .. just found it again like I said above.

Now the yarn in picture is made by Bernat called Happy Holidays.. I bought it last year .. quite a lot too lol ..
It is an acrylic and what I consider to be a "novelty" type yarn but fun to work with and looks great when done.
Mine is worsted weight.

Made many things with it .. stocking in one of my earlier posts with a poinsettia embellishment, doggie collar etc.
This year I made a Santa pillow with the loop stitch beard ..just finished it .. post pictures later.

Now I am trying to decide if I wanted to use this or yarn I have without the metallic thread for a pair of granny octagon type square for a cute bootie.

It comes in red, green, and white with silver metallic threads.

You can buy it here:

http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarns/happy-holidays

Hope this helps a bit MissNettie.



MissNettie said:


> The recipe is new to me but I will try it. Sounds easy and I always have those ingredients on hand.
> 
> But what I really want to know is the source of the red white and green yarn with sparkly things in it. I got some several years ago and could not find it any more. Inquiries revealed that they did not make it any more. I do not remember what company it was. But I made hats and a poncho and lots of other things with it and would like to make more, but cannot find the yarn. HELP!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Love the recipe AND the yarn, lol!! Merry Christmas, Sis!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

aww HUGE hug sis .. let me know if you try this easy peasy recipe .. Hubby ate them all up LOL



vjh1530 said:


> Love the recipe AND the yarn, lol!! Merry Christmas, Sis!!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance but can someone tell me what a Graham cracker is? and what would be the equivalent in the U.K.


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

janis blondel said:


> Excuse my ignorance but can someone tell me what a Graham cracker is? and what would be the equivalent in the U.K.


Thank you 😃 I was about to ask the same thing! As they sound rather yummy💐💐


----------



## lebellue (Apr 2, 2013)

Graham Crackers...I think the main brand in USA is ...
http://www.soap.com/p/honey-maid-graham-crackers-14-4-oz-265564
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graham_cracker
Wiki says... British English term is biscuit...


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you we do need a cooking site


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you for the recipe!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/87/Graham-Cracker-Stack.jpg/800px-Graham-Cracker-Stack.jpg
This is our graham cracker in USA

The original graham cracker was made with graham flour, a combination of finely-ground unbleached-wheat flour with the wheat bran and germ coarsely-ground and added back in providing nutrition and flavor. While graham crackers started out as a mild food, unsweetened or mildly sweetened, they are more commonly known as a sugar and/or honey sweetened baked good that approaches a cookie (or the British English term biscuit).


----------



## regina7430 (Jul 31, 2011)

These cookies look really good....can't wait to make them.....thanks for sharing the recipe....


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

janis blondel said:


> Excuse my ignorance but can someone tell me what a Graham cracker is? and what would be the equivalent in the U.K.


Try a digiestive!!


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry meant digestive biscuit. x


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had forgotten about these cookies. A friend made them for me once years ago and I loved them. I was thrilled to see your picture and recipe. Thanks so much, my DGDs will love these!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome all.

Do let me know when you try them as we loved them so much they were gone in 2 days lol

Next I will be making my killer oatmeal cookies.

I call them killer cause they are loaded with nuts and such.

I sent them to my sister in Iraq a few years ago .. mailed them to her in early October in her Christmas package but she did not get the package until March Next year? .. I placed them in a loc n loc container and they were as fresh as the day they were baked.

She opened them in front of a bunch of GI's she worked with and they said .. OH Charlene I want your sister lol to which she munching away said GET YOUR OWN SISTER lol and she shared with everyone..


----------



## wonkywitch (Apr 23, 2012)

I've just googled graham crackers and it seems our digestive biscuits are the equivalent


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> So we definitely need a recipe section here lol
> 
> I saw these cookies on believe it or not the TODAY show a few days ago.
> Al Roker was asking everyone to taste them .. because they were so delish.
> ...


Thank you. Is 1/2 cup pecans the original volume so you doubled to 1 cup? Hubby loves pecans so I'll be making these soon.


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

I cannot believe my eyes, CamillaDesertMouse. Spied your message the other day and it was late and I said I'd come back to copy it. Cuz it looks so yummy and EASY! So here I am trying to quickly scan today's notes and What to My Surprise Should Appear???? Your Recipe for Cheer!. Was making my grocery shopping list for Christmas Eve and Christmas A.M. so have to add a few things more!

Thank you so much, CDM. Just think of all that cheer you are responsible for! BTW, think the recipe site is a great idea! Ciao for now..


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes .. the recipe called for 1/2 cup and I changed it to ONE cup as we too love pecans or any nuts.

Please let me know how you both like them 



knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you. Is 1/2 cup pecans the original volume so you doubled to 1 cup? Hubby loves pecans so I'll be making these soon.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

OH yum.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Yes .. the recipe called for 1/2 cup and I changed it to ONE cup as we too love pecans or any nuts.
> 
> Please let me know how you both like them


Thank you for your response. I'll be making them for Cmas. Merry to you!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Most welcome.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you for your response. I'll be making them for Cmas. Merry to you!


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

Gosh here in the US graham crackers are a household staple esp if you have little ones but it's old ones also love them with peanut butter. Cracker made with Graham floor, not to sweet, honey Graham are my favorite


----------

